# Water in Emblem



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Its happened to a few other G.M. owners it seems. What year car do you have and post a pic.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a 2014 and the rear chevy bowtie appears to have water damage too.


----------



## jetsetshawn (Apr 28, 2017)

Here is a picture... the water remains in the emblem. It seems the top layer of plastic is loose and it is allowing water to enter. Are these emblems easy to remove and replace?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

With 2 posts the system doesn't allow you to display pictures yet, I'm told you need 3 or more. I see a square with a cloud and a mountain and a white stripe


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Very common. You can buy a new emblem for around $25 and replace it. Held on with double sided tape. Just pry the old one off, take your time, may want to heat it to help with removal. I use a heat gun, can use a hair dryer also. I've replaced mine already. New emblem will come with double sided tape, just reapply. Make sure you clean all the old tape off before applying new emblem. Also, don't buy the knock-offs they sell on ebay. Pay a little more for the factory GM part. I bought a cheaper aftermarket version for about $18, lasted about a month and started coming apart. Bought the GM OEM part for around for about $5 more and have not had any more issues.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Very common. I applied carbon fiber tape over my emblem. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BS6_9uHh6rQ/?taken-by=gfy9&hl=en


----------

